# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Δραπέτης lovebird συνελήφθει!

## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, επανέρχομαι με άλλο θέμα σήμερα. Πριν καμιά ώρα έπιασα ένα ελεύθερο (δραπέτη) Fischer's Lovebird με αρκετό κόπο αλλα τα κατάφερα , φαινόταν πεινασμένο αδυνατισμένο και διψούσε.. το έβαλα σε ένα κλουβί περισσευούμενο που έχω και του έβαλα νερό και φαΐ, φαίνεται μια χαρά , αλλά με το που το είδαν τα δικά μου απέναντι τους άρχισαν να τσακώνονται (τα 2 υπάρχοντα,peachface lovebirds) τελικά το έβαλα αλλού το κλουβί να μην το βλέπουν και ηρέμησαν , τι προτείνετε να κάνω σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ; θέλουν χρόνο φαντάζομαι για να προσαρμοστούν. 

Κάτι ακόμα με το που έβαλα ενα μπολ με φαγητό για να το προσελκύσω πάνω στο κλουβί που είχα τ' άλλα και ήρθε για να φάει το "αρσενικό" από μέσα άρχισε να του δαγκώνει το πόδι :/

----------


## zack27

Καλα εκανες και το εβαλες αλλου γιατι δεν γνωριζεις αν το πουλακι φερει καποια αρρωστια η οποια μεταδοθει στα δικα σου!!!
Δωσε του χρονο να προσαρμοστει γιατι ειναι αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενο και φοβισμενο απο οτι καταλαβα!!!
Ρωτησες μηπως το εχει χασει καποιος? αν θες ανοιξε ενα θεμα εδω μηπως βρεθει και ο ιδιοκτητης του... 							  								*S.O.S.*

----------


## Raptor7

Αν το έχει χάσει κάποιος σίγουρα θα το μάθω το χωριό που μένω είναι μικρό οπότε όλο και κάτι θ' ακούσω για να επιστραφεί  :winky:  πάλι καλά που έπεσε στα δικά μου χέρια που έχω ήδη lovebirds οπότε μερικά πραγματάκια τα γνωρίζω. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## mitsman

Μπα, αποκλειεται να εφυγε σε κανεναν απο το χωριο σου... μεταναστευτικο ειναι.... κατευθειαν απο εξωτερικο.... χε χε χε χε

κοιτα αν θες να βρεις ποιανου ειναι γιατι θα εχει σκασει ο καημενουλης.... τυχερο το μικρουλι που επεσε στα χερια σου, εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!! Αν δεν ενδιαφερθει κανεις να το βρει.... να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλημέρα , κοιτάζοντας στο ίντερνετ για να δω τι ακριβώς είδος είναι αυτό που βρήκα μπερδεύτηκα σας παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία του μήπως με διαφωτίσετε :


υγ: δε θέλω σχόλια για το κλουβί , είναι προσωρινό και για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις  :Happy:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα ειναι το κλουβακι απο την στιγμη που το εχεις καθαρο! Μην τρελαινομαστε για το τιποτα!!!! Απο λογια ολοι ειμαστε αψογοι.. στην πραξη δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος!

Ωστοσο εγω θα κανω την παρατηρηση για να μην μου πεις οτι δεν στο ειπα!

Αν τρωει την εφημεριδα πρεπει να την αντικαταστησεις με χαρτι κουζινας λευκο γιατι το μελανι ειναι τοξικο!
Εδω ερχομαι να επιβεβαιωσω το παραπανω..... και εγω εφημεριδα βαζω στα καναρινακια! στους παπαγαλους οχι γιατι ροκανιζουν τα παντα!









Οσο για το μικρο, ειναι σαφεστατα................
που να ξερω?????? δεν ξερω, αν ηταν καναρινακι..... χα αχ αχ

ΕΙναι πανεμορφο παντως!

----------


## mitsman

Πρεπει να ειναι Agapornis pullarius - Red-face lovebird, με κόκκινο πρόσωπο.
χωρις να ξερω πολλα πολλα!! μεχρι να μας πει καποιος αλλος!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπωωωω...τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο! Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα τυχερη εισαι!! Να το χαιρεσαι το ζουζουνι σου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημερα παιδια!!!

Να σου ζησει το κουκλι σου.......απο οτι ξερω ειναι ενα red face lovebird  οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης.....

Οριστε μια φωτο απο red face lovebird.



*ΜΗΝ ξεχασεις ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ!!!

----------


## mitsman

> *ΜΗΝ ξεχασεις ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ!!!


εξαιρετικος ο Ευθυμης!!! Μπραβο και το ξεχασα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Thanks Δημητρη  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι green fichers lovebird

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικολ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δικιο εχεις νικολ.....συγγνωμη για την παραπληροφορηση  :sad:

----------


## Nikkk

Οτι κ να'ναι είναι πανέμορφο!!! Φτου! φτου! Να το χαίρεσαι!!! Κουκλί!!! Σα ψεύτικο είναι!!! ( πολλά είπα, το ξέρω  :Happy:  )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει.Τυχερό μέσα στην ατυχία του.

----------


## Raptor7

Καλημέρα , ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια! 
Δύο μέρες που το έχω τώρα παρατήρησα μια διαφορετική συμπεριφορά απ' τα 2 που έχω ήδη , είναι συνέχεια σε στο ίδιο κλαδί (σα μελαγχολικό) τρώει κανονικά αλλά ούτε φασαρία κάνει ούτε βόλτες μέσα στο κλουβί. ιδικά την πρώτη μέρα καθόταν πάνω στο κλαδί και γυρνούσε γύρο γύρο αφού ζαλιζόμουν εγώ που το έβλεπα.. τώρα το σταμάτησε αυτό, προφανώς είναι απ' την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος να υποθέσω. 
Όσο για την καραντίνα που έγραψε κάποιος νωρίτερα το έχω σε διαφορετικό κλουβί και λίγο πιο πέρα απ τα δικά μου, α! στο νερό του βάζω και αυτό που πουλάνε τα petshops "anti-stress" δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά.

----------


## zack27

Ειναι λογικο να ειναι καπως το πουλακι προφανως δε περασε και λιγα!!!! δωστου το χρονο του και ας το να ηρεμησει...να το <<ενοχλεις>> μονο για τα βασικα,,δηλαδη αλλαγη τροφης και νερου!!!

καλυτερα γνωμη μου να το εχεις και σε διαφορετικο δωματιο αν ειναι βεβαια εφικτο!!

----------


## lifeof29

πανέμορφο είναι 





> Καλημέρα , κοιτάζοντας στο ίντερνετ για να δω τι ακριβώς είδος είναι αυτό που βρήκα μπερδεύτηκα σας παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία του μήπως με διαφωτίσετε :
> 
> 
> υγ: δε θέλω σχόλια για το κλουβί , είναι προσωρινό και για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις

----------


## Kostakos

εμενα μου φαινεται για fischer's lovebird  και ειναι σουπερ κουκλι αμα επιανα εγω δραπετη λοβ θα ηταν θαυμα,  ΛΟΛ!!

----------


## vag21

πανεμορφος ο ρωχαμης.χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

σκετο κουκλι  :Happy0065:

----------

